# Odd But True!



## dogbert (Sep 27, 2002)

Hunted near Ashley last weekend. Found open small water near larger water holding ducks. Had great hunts Friday and Saturday, but the water froze over night Sat. night. I broke open a small patch of ice and set out the decoys. The birds wanted to come in but I had a problem. The water was too deep to wade for the ducks and I had no boat. The ice was too thin for the dog to get to 'em.

My solution - I only shot the ducks coming straight in low, and they bounced/slid into shore on the clean ice. Got four ducks that way. The other two I shot over land behind me. Never been in that situation before, but it was the easiest retrieve I've ever had.


----------



## tmorrie (Apr 1, 2002)

The daily limit on bluebills is 3, maybe some of them were ringbills? nice shooting.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

4 bluebills, that is just a little illegal buddy. :withstupid:


----------

